

Scientists Criticize Study on Genetics of Old Age - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/09/science/09age.html

======
tokenadult
"And science journalists, competing for space with political and sports news,
welcome astounding claims without always kicking the tires as hard as
necessary. These factors sometimes combine to give substantial publicity to
scientific claims that may not fully deserve such attention."

That's an important point, and of course is why I am so fond of linking to
Peter Norvig's webpage on evaluating scientific research

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

when we see links to news stories about science discoveries here on HN.

------
frossie
_groan_

We're going to see more and more of this. Many scientists are getting further
and further away from the nitty gritty technicalities of their fields, and
it's starting to bite them.

Can't help feeling sorry for them though. It sucks to be bitten by a
calibration error. And the referees should have picked that one up.

------
MaysonL
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1496152>

